# Crazy! Need hitchhiker crab ID please!



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

I noticed this guy by complete accident today. The crazy thing is, the last time I added something that could have had hitchhikers was some live rocks, and that was almost a year ago!

Would this guy be the cause of several hermit crab deaths I've been experiencing?


----------



## msobon (Dec 7, 2011)

This guy doesn't look like a good guy, get rid of him


----------



## explor3r (Mar 14, 2010)

Thats a red eye evil crab not good


----------



## Blitzcraze (Dec 16, 2011)

Sweet that thing looks bad ass


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

He's in my refugium now. I just hope he hasn't got any relatives...


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

"This species is a very common hitchhiker in live rock from the Indo Pacific. Xanthids are opportunistic feeders that will sample just about anything living, sick, or dead that they can reach. The species I mentioned is one of many xanthids that can have high levels of toxins in its gut which they get from food items such as zoanthids. Individual crabs do seem to have different food preferences because some posters have had them for years without losing any valuable live stock but other posters have observed them tearing into soft corals, eating snails, worms, shrimp, etc. I don't know if they can catch healthy fish; maybe they can if the fish is resting & doesn't react quickly enough. "

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## ecoleshill (Jan 22, 2009)

That looks like a stone crab to me. If you have any live rock in your refugium he will start digging large caves through it. I would get rid of him.


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

Yup, he's identical to my stone crab. He used to bore tunnels through the LR in my reef. I finally caught him and put him in my puffer tank. I rarely see him. It did recently, though, when I moved that tank's contents...he's HUGE now!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

Crap! The little bugger escaped from my AC110! Either that, or he got tossed with the chaeto, but I was double checking for that, and didn't find anything in the chaeto clumps.


----------



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

DOH, Should have forked him.


----------

